# Chicago Paramount, 1980 build



## Vicious Cycle (Jul 25, 2022)

I just purchased a Paramount with a very late, Jan. 1980, serial number. Has anyone here seen a Chicago built Paramount with 1980 build date ?
Most of the common lore is Chicago Paramount production stopped in '79
According to the # this was the 3 bike built in January 1980.
Will be picking up this week for a closer look.


----------



## sworley (Jul 25, 2022)

Very cool ladies Paramount!


----------



## juvela (Jul 25, 2022)

-----

appears upper and lower head lugs may be of differing patterns

could be that maker of lower head lug did not offer that pattern in a lady's upper...

@ccdc.1     shall be able to shed some of his considerable light   😉 


-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Not much to add on this one, I'm afraid. I recall seeing less than a handful of Paramounts with early 1980 serial numbers (my interests are more focused on the pre-1960 Paramounts, although I do still have a 1978 P-13). A provenance report could help you, but I haven't had much luck acquiring one myself this past year. It is a fair assumption (or rampant speculation) that the few 1980 Paramounts were special orders or maybe warranty replacements...there is one document from July 1980 that indicates Paramounts are a non-catalog special case (see attached).


----------



## Trainman999 (Jul 26, 2022)

1980 Paramount B8001 and C8001 have been sold on Ebay within the last two years.  Ladies, chrome, and 1980 thats a special one


----------



## SLM (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice Ladies paramount !  I have two one in chrome and one in red that are not that new (1980) but very similar in parts and components.
If you need more information on your 1980 Ladies Paramount just ask Waterford .


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jul 31, 2022)

I picked up the P65 and it is better than I expected, almost no use, still on original Schwinn rubber. The one feature that sticks out are the braze-on cable stops on the down-tube to accommodate the bar-end shifters, all my other Paramounts with those shifters have the more common clamp-on Cable stop.
I purchased this from the original owner, her dad, Al Fritz, special-ordered it for her when Paramount production was slated to end in Chicago.
Will send some pic's when I get done detailing it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice bike!
Even better, that it was custom ordered by Al Fritz for his daughter.
That is fabulous!
I also tried to run a provenance report from Waterford recently, with no reply.
Have they stopped doing this service?


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Aug 4, 2022)

I lined up the Ladies for a shot. the '80 is closest to camera. Will post some better pic's once detailing is done.
With this many lady's living together, will they start cycling together ?


----------



## sworley (Aug 4, 2022)

Amazing collection! So that's where all the ladies Paramounts are!


----------

